# BAKU | Khazar Islands | U/C



## hater

khazarislands.com


----------



## hater

by user gta ' baku


----------



## hater




----------



## hater




----------



## hater




----------



## hater

Azerbaijan to build a city of the future
December 27, 2011 ANS PRESS Azerbaijan will soon again surprised the world with its next ambitious project. Constructed on the sea "Caspian Island" ("Xəzər adaları") does not give in Hawaii. ANS TV channel provided exclusive photos of the magnificent city, which is planned to erect on artificial islands. Thus, after 25 years we are lucky to see this gem on the waves of the Caspian Sea. But some of it we can see already in 2016-th year ... The project is called "Xazar Island" or "Caspian islands," he has no analogue in the world. Because for the construction of the city, which will stretch into the sea at 8 km, an artificial island. The city is located on these islands. Garadagh district from here continuously delivered to the ground. Construction work is currently underway on a 4-kilometer stretch that stretches into the sea from the coastline. It has already begun construction of a number of restaurants and homes. Part of the road leading into the city, already covered with asphalt. The city of the future of a million people will be built in 25 years. 2016 will be put into operation 10% of the city, which means that the first stage in this part is populated by 100 thousand people. It should be noted that the cost of living in a new city is not to be small. One square meter of housing here will cost a minimum of 3,500 manat. Those who wish to purchase housing here will benefit from the mortgage without registration of the banks. The project's author, Ibrahim Ibragimov in an interview with ANS TV has expressed confidence that the enormity of "Caspian islands" will cause a stir around the world. "When I was struck by this idea, I have not found the paper to make the first an outline of the drawing, had by buying a shirt, pull out the cardboard packing paper on which I drew the original version. then took a sketch architects. 7 days of the project turned out magnificent. The project displays a carpet pattern, "- said Ibragimov. 's tallest hotel in the world of the 185 floors will be located here. According to project leader Ibrahim Ibragimov, the building of 185 floors above to Dubai "Burj Dubai". "I spoke with a company-builder" Burj Dubai ". With difficulty, but persuaded the construction of the building above "Burj Dubai" on 50 meters. " The project manager said that the city built on water, cover the area of 30 thousand square meters. 20 thousand sq.m. provided for housing. 10 sq m. take commercial properties, offices, stadiums, entertainment venues, venue for the competition "Formula 1", "Formula 2". Residential buildings are no higher than 25-storeys, but differ in height from the hotel. For example, the world's highest hotel floors of the 185 will be located here. Although the project was prepared two years, the construction work carried out within 10 months. One of the interesting things is that the city on all sides will be surrounded by a boulevard. And the longest avenue in the town will be the "Caspian island." The length of the boulevard will reach 150 kilometers. Another interesting point is the lack of traffic lights on the streets. Because of the road there will be no overlap. "Roads will be 4 lanes. The bridge also will run a 5-lane road. We have provided it to not have to expand the road in case of growth Garadagh region" - said Ibragimov. Project Manager said that the city has already done a line of drinking water. To obtain fresh water from seawater, establish special facilities. Held a special control over conduct of the collector system, in order to ensure that in future not to carry out excavation work. Electricity are projected to receive from the sun. On the bank will build power plant with capacity of 200 megawatts. All objects in the city will be provided with constant hot water. The authors believe that this fabulous city of the future to attract tourists from all over the world. http://news.day.az/economy/306749.html


----------



## Galandar

Here is the official website of this development project http://www.khazarislands.com

Btw could I ask mods to change the name of this thread to a proper format? Tnx


----------



## DIP Diario

hater said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...035438_158668520875258_375784_929699009_n.jpg
> khazarislands.com


Welcome to waterworld! (now without Kevin Costner :lol


----------



## hater

Developer plans world's tallest building for Baku suburb

A local investor is hoping to build a 185-storey building in Sahil (formerly Primorsk) in the southwestern suburbs of Baku.

The State Committee for Construction and Architecture has not yet received an offical application from the developer, the committee's deputy chairman, Dovlatkhan Dovlatkhanov, told Fineko.

He said that local investor Haji Ibrahim had started preliminary work on the project.

"As far as we know, the investor has already hired an architect, who has designed the initial sketch of the project which encompasses an offshore area in addition to the coastal zone and envisages the construction of artificial islands," Dovletkhanov said.

"The construction of a 185-floor building in the Baku settlement of Sahil is technically feasible. More detailed information will be provided after the fully developed project has been reviewed by specialists of the State Committee and the Ministry for Emergency Situations's evaluation committee," Dovletkhanov said.

A source in the Emergencies Ministry confirmed to Fineko that the project would be technically possible, but questioned whether it was needed at all.

Azerbaijan has experience of creating artificial land mass. Back in 1925 Lenin’s Cove, as it was then known, in Bibi Heybat was filled in.

If Haji Ibrahim's project sees the light of day, the Baku (Sahil) skyscraper will be taller than the world's tallest building - the Burj Khalifa in Dubai.


----------



## leftieboarder

Idea is great, but why Kitsch designs for the towers?


----------



## hater

i dont understand how this is a kitsch design


----------



## BE0GRAD

hater said:


> i dont understand how this is a kitsch design


Sorry but it is certainly not tasteful. Especially the big one.


----------



## Galandar

BE0GRAD said:


> Sorry but it is certainly not tasteful. Especially the big one.


Don't be sad. Everything is ok


----------



## hater

One kilometre-high building planned for Azerbaijan

An Azerbaijani businessman has announced plans to build the world's highest building on an artificial island in the Caspian.

Haji Ibrahim Nehramli, president of the Avesta Group of Companies, says the new building will be a whopping 1,050 m high with 189 floors.

The Azerbaijan Tower will be 200 m higher than the world's current tallest building - Burj Khalifa, and 50 m higher than the Kingdom Tower to be built in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia.
The Avesta management originally planned to build a 560-m tower, but revised their plans, APA reported. 

Avesta says it has already held talks with the companies that built Burj Khalifa.
The Khazar Islands are a development of artificial islands to be constructed in the Caspian Sea off Garadag, southwest of Baku.

The Avesta Group told Gun.Az that the first phase of the islands project will include residential and social facilities and restaurants and will be completed in 2016.

The Azerbaijan Tower will be built as part of the second phase. Construction is expected to begin in 2016 and finish in 2018-19.

http://www.news.az/articles/society/53275


----------



## ganghui

Well, it looks ok, I'm sure it will look better when they get some better renders available.

But what I wonder is... if there really is a need for such a big luxury residental project in Baku? I mean even if its being financed by a private company, how are they going to feed those vast areas with enough opportunities for other contractors? Noone wants to live in a ghost town.


----------



## drowningman666

are there any big projects in Azerbaijan outside of Baku ??


----------



## rashmin

*super *


----------



## Galandar

drowningman666 said:


> are there any big projects in Azerbaijan outside of Baku ??


Khazar Islands itself is outside Baku. Some 40 km south of Baku )


----------



## Andre_RP

Amazing! :applause:


----------



## Galandar

Video from the construction site http://www.azadliq.org/content/article/24464275.html


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Photos from construction site:













































































































http://www.azadliq.org/content/article/24464275.html


----------



## hater

thanks Azer


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

You are welcome


----------



## hater

they are building pretty fast


----------



## hater

the cost of the Khazar Islands is around 100 billion


----------



## hater

UNDER CONSTRUCTION 
$100 Billion Khazar Islands Taking Shape

Azerbaijan is building a world-class city of artificial islands off the Caspian Sea

Along the Caspian Sea near Baku, Azerbaijan, crews have begun work on a $100 billion city of artificial islands dubbed the Khazar Islands.

The massive, 2,000 hectare project is the first of its kind in the region, and will consist of over 40 man-made islands connected with suspension bridges (66 of them), pedestrian walkways, and innovative infrastructure. The floating metropolis will be home to more than one million people upon its projected completion in 2022, though many residents will be able to move in as soon as next year.

he completed city will boast more than 150 schools, numerous hospitals, and clusters of parks, shops, and cultural centers – not to mention the impressive, kilometer-high Azerbaijan Tower. A yet-to-be-constructed airport will provide international access to the area.










The islands will be dominated by high-rise buildings and resort-like accommodations, with miles of unspoiled beaches and warm, shallow waters. Special considerations were taken in design of the island’s structures to withstand up to a 9.0 magnitude quake in the region.

Funding for the project is currently provided by Avesta, but the firm is hoping to attract foreign investors to cover nearly $30 billion of the construction work. The firm hopes to reach annual profitability margins of 10-15 percent on investments.


----------



## hakz2007

*The Highest Skyscraper In the World Will Be This 3,444-Foot Turd*


> Forget about the 1-kilometer-high Kingdom Tower. There will be a building higher than that: the Azerbaijan Tower. It will be fifty meters higher than the Kingdom Tower, have 189 floors and look like a shiny glass, steel and concrete monolith of crap.
> 
> The 1.050-kilometer (3,444.88-foot) Azerbaijan Tower will be built on the Khazar Islands, an artificial archipelago that is being constructed on the coast of the Caspian Sea off Garadag, southwest of Baku, the capital of the country. It's an architectural aberration, a nonsensical bunch of structures tied together into a tower with zero coherence, let alone taste. It looks like an oversized mall growing among other oversized malls. Vertical bad taste.


 Read more


----------



## korea2002

Azerbijan's version of the Songdo New city!!
Wow!


----------



## SA BOY

Borats version of Dubai?


----------



## Galandar

SA BOY said:


> Borats version of Dubai?


Borat has to do with Kazakhstan. Don't mix it with Azerbaijan


----------



## SA BOY

Galandar said:


> Borat has to do with Kazakhstan. Don't mix it with Azerbaijan


same difference, both back waters of the world


----------



## krkseg1ops

^^ That is a semantically null sentence.


----------



## Galandar

SA BOY said:


> same difference, both back waters of the world


wtf :nuts:


----------



## Hut_17

Excellent :applause:


----------



## rheintram

How about providing fresh water and sewer connection to all households in Baku first?


----------



## Galandar

rheintram said:


> How about providing fresh water and sewer connection to all households in Baku first?


Don't worry about that http://eurodialogue.org/Azerbaijan-Opens-New-Water-Pipeline Now better stick to the topic


----------



## hakz2007

*$2 billion Azerbaijan Tower to claim world's tallest building crown*


> The Kingdom Tower, the world's largest tower planned hasn't even had it's foundation laid down yet and its already going to have to surrender its record to the new Azerbaijan Tower that will be built in Azerbaijan's capital Baku.
> 
> The future isn't in Dubai or Saudi Arabia — it's going to be on a city of 41 artificial islands called the Khazar Islands that'll cost $100 billion to construct and be home to the world's tallest building. The Azerbaijan Tower, as the Avesta Group of Companies is calling it, will reach 1050 meters into the sky.


Read more


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Here are some construction works seen from Google Earth 

The construction of first island, some buildings and restaurant:










Restaurant:










First island and buildings on it:










On the rendering:


----------



## Ekumenopolis

So this new city's name is Khazar Islands? Or is it just the name of the project?

I don't know. Looks pretty cool, but i would prefer it close to Baku, improving it into a big city.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

For now it is just the name of the project. There is a possibility that it will be given city status in the future. It is located 40 km-s away from city center. This project will improve suburbs of Baku and Sahil settlement.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

New masterplan:










http://amandarivkin.photoshelter.co...sVeVn5Dzc54/I0000utKKEtTF2Pc/C0000Mj1U.mfM7lA


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Khazar Islands


----------



## CrazyDave

Thanks for those updates!


----------



## Highcliff

amazing....congratulations baku...


----------



## hater




----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Facebook : KHAZAR ISLANDS (NEW CITY BY AVESTA)

_Originally posted by user Uraqan_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Facebook : KHAZAR ISLANDS (NEW CITY BY AVESTA)

_Originally posted by user Uraqan_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

10.09.2013









































































_More photos:_ Khazar Islands


----------



## masterpaul

Please dont build those lipsticks


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Google Earth imagery update:

23.08.2013


----------



## rheintram

What an urbanist nightmare.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

"Skat" restaurant:














































1st island:










_Khazar Islands_


----------



## hater




----------



## cilindr0

Really impressive


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

New master plan:










http://www.mice-az.com/2013/10/khazar-islands-yesevent/


----------



## hater

musavat.com


----------



## mammadov

http://publika.az/news/qtisadiyyat/..._xs_n_z_m_u_urmu_am_m_sah_b/?sphrase_id=13856


----------



## hikmetkarazade

i like this project


----------



## gdipasqu

Any news or picture of this project ?
I remember the first time I heard the project and how we were so sceptical about it.

and now .... It's, with kingdom tower Jeddah, my favorite ^^
The new masterplan seems to me really more huge no ? Glad to see that ;P


----------



## hater

gdipasqu said:


> Any news or picture of this project ?
> I remember the first time I heard the project and how we were so sceptical about it.
> 
> and now .... It's, with kingdom tower Jeddah, my favorite ^^
> The new masterplan seems to me really more huge no ? Glad to see that ;P


no new pictures yet and yes I was too, didnt think there was a chance of project this size being realized 
and yes the new masterplan is a lot bigger than the old one and includes and airport


----------



## Denjiro

hater said:


>


Stunning video. :drool:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by user mammadov_


----------



## CrazyDave

What's the Tallest Tower going to be now? I think they should build a 700 Meter Tower on it.


----------



## hater

CrazyDave said:


> What's the Tallest Tower going to be now? I think they should build a 700 Meter Tower on it.


1km


----------



## CrazyDave

WOW I didn't realize that tall one was 1 Km. I guess they must be planning to go slightly above 1,007 Meters.


----------



## hater

CrazyDave said:


> WOW I didn't realize that tall one was 1 Km. I guess they must be planning to go slightly above 1,007 Meters.


1050m
but they will likely change the height


----------



## Maximalist

hater said:


> 1km


That's debatable - since no one's seen a picture of Kingdom Tower in many months.


----------



## mammadov

https://www.facebook.com/pages/KHAZAR-ISLANDS-NEW-CITY-BY-AVESTA/158668520875258


----------



## gdipasqu

*thanks*

thank for the update, so some one have the building schedules ?
What is the next step ?


----------



## ANDRETO

^^ Can you tell me why there's just a bunch of workers for this mega-project?

hno:


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

The sting ray building...they can't be serious...its like a hat on a box...it looks like an inbred. The curvilinear roof form has nothing to do with the rectilinear box...wasted opportunity.


----------



## droneriot

Welcome to Baku, my friend, where all the world's most horrible ideas are actually being built.


----------



## gdipasqu

droneriot said:


> Welcome to Baku, my friend, where all the world's most horrible ideas are actually being built.


don't you think it's a bit better than what you think ? 
For you Bakku is the worst project ?:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## JeddahKingdomTower

When is the construction start of the Azerbaijani Tower with a height of 1050 meters. It will definately top the Kingdom Tower in Jeddah :cheers:


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

Maybe it will be next year but it can on hold too, who knows?


----------



## mammadov

www.minval.az


----------



## mammadov

https://www.facebook.com/pages/KHAZAR-ISLANDS-NEW-CITY-BY-AVESTA/158668520875258


----------



## VoltAmps

The area is so vast... it feels like the project will never get finished. Looks very depressing


----------



## cilindr0

However it is taking shape very quick! Can wait to see how it will turn as soon as people go to live there


----------



## mammadov




----------



## cilindr0

Any new updates?


----------



## cilindr0

Its dead?


----------



## CrazyDave

Developer for this project got arrested, it's on hold. Hopefully someone else will come along a take over the project.


----------



## De Klauw

Surprise surprise ... Although I do hope they finish all the buildings currently in construction. I have no hopes for the large tower.


----------



## brandpb

:cheers:


----------



## DiogoBaptista




----------

